# Friday Pics



## Shaky (May 21, 2004)

Working night shift, so I'm getting an early start

1) Theo in the woods a few weeks back
2)Theo at the beach on Tuesday
3) Exploring everything
4) My fiance's son and his GF at the Matagorda Jetties on Tuesday
5) Waiting on a handout
6) Cactus growing 8ft up on a live oak tree in the middle of the woods
7) Theo again
8) Matagorda beach


----------



## chubri777 (Aug 11, 2005)

Great pics, Shaky.
I've only got a couple of Mandarin Ducks for yall this time


----------



## threeredfish (Aug 24, 2009)

Shaky said:


> Working night shift, so I'm getting an early start
> 
> 1) Theo in the woods a few weeks back
> 2)Theo at the beach on Tuesday
> ...


Great looking dog!


----------



## LIONESS-270 (May 19, 2005)

Backyard visitors....Morning and evening...from our Sun room.

Axis are running our whitetail off...
Need to cull out some Axis...T P & WL are net trapping to the west of us...but it hasen't put a dent in the 2 groups.


----------



## Calmday (Jul 7, 2005)

Christmas cruise. Sydney to Cairns and back.
· Our ship in Sydney harbor. 
· Sydney harbor bridge
· Santa found us on the ship
· Feeding a goat at the Australia Zoo near Brisbane
· Petting a Kangaroo at same zoo
· Bondi Beach
· Blue Mountains
· Our ship from a mountain lookout point in Cairns


----------



## threeredfish (Aug 24, 2009)

kinda cool, it's an x-ray of my hand from this morning. finger was punctured by rusted steel....just a check to make sure i got it all out, update on my long over due tetanus shot & some antibiotics. 

amazing how many small bones are in a hand.

zero waiting at 3:30 am at the 24 hour care. also two of the 24 hour care places were not open in clear lake. so i guess they are not really 24 hr.


----------



## Harbormaster (May 26, 2000)

Got an approval from the girls to post this pic ! Sophie (Daughter on the left), left for Navy boot night before last! :smile:

Stupid dingo we got from Capt. C (Dixie)! :biggrin:


----------



## patwilson (Jan 13, 2006)

Fire wood. 
My 6 year old getting it done.


----------



## DIHLON (Nov 15, 2009)

*New Hand Cannon*

Holds 15 rounds of .45 ACP


----------



## JohnAkaB (May 31, 2010)




----------



## 6.5 shooter dude (Jan 8, 2008)

I kinda made something.


----------



## FINNFOWLER (Sep 2, 2004)

^^^^^^^ You are a mad scientist, sir!


----------



## Mrschasintail (Dec 8, 2004)

*South Texas Buck for Tater*

His first buck, It's going to look good on the wall.

And a little dancing on NYE at the Nordheim Dance Hall and Shooting Club!


----------



## devil1824 (Sep 4, 2010)

Thats cool! How big a tree will it take down?


----------



## MarshJr. (Jul 29, 2005)

some pics from our NYE party at our beach house
double decker ruben
clearest water i have ever seen in galveston bay


----------



## Navi (Jun 2, 2009)

some twerps "hunting" on the high rack,Pups first retrieve, playing chauffeur, somebody is happy Santa brought a "jumpolene"


----------



## stargazer (May 24, 2004)

Beautiful Duck pix. Good job !!



chubri777 said:


> Great pics, Shaky.
> I've only got a couple of Mandarin Ducks for yall this time


----------



## Mont (Nov 17, 1998)

The first one is Faith doing a diaper change in the bilge for me. The second one is from a friend in BC. He gets a kick out of me complaining about it being cold at 40 degrees. Happy Friday y'all!


----------



## Bassman5119 (Feb 26, 2008)

*Wanted Dead or Alive, All Hogs...*

.45 Long Colt


----------



## txgunrunner (Dec 30, 2005)

what rifle is that bass? i like it


----------



## donkeyman (Jan 8, 2007)

*A few for friday*

Killed me a few hogs last week so me and a good friend got together and made susuage he has one nice smoke house ,this is how a few of us still do it in Cypress...The last is a man who clames he is the tallest man in Texas ...he may be correct I see him all the time on patrol standing at the bus stop he tall as the metro pole asked him where he gets his clothes he said Cavenders wrangler jeans never has a prob finding them


----------



## shanesdad (Jun 3, 2011)

big brother with new sister and the reason daddy didnt get a deer this year(that and the accorns) born 12/21


----------



## redspeck (Jul 3, 2012)

Friday Pics

Ribeye's steaks last night on the grill, with a few Budlights! The wife , and I.

New Years bon fire!

Pic of floyd my dog. His bottom teeth are always showing. Such a cool boy.


----------



## Mrs. Vitamin Sea (Jun 18, 2010)

*Random pics*

1. My 86 year old grandma and her dog. We love her sooo much!!!
2. Our new lab puppy. Her name is Dakota.
3. Our new laminate floors. It is soooo much easier to keep clean, especially with a new puppy in the house.


----------



## Bassman5119 (Feb 26, 2008)

txgunrunner said:


> what rifle is that bass? i like it


It's a Rossi Ranch Hand in .45 LC and is classified as a pistol, so legal when bow hunting. Bow for deer, this for hogs... There are several holsters out there, but I'm leaning toward the one on the Henry website, unless there are any leather craftsmen out there that can make me one cheaper than Henry.


----------



## POC Troutman (Jul 13, 2009)

I bought Lightroom 4 and am trying to learn how to edit photos. Here is one of my better pictures so far. 

Before and After

Can anyone tell me how to isolate the dog in the picture and keep him in color and the rest B&W? Thanks for any help.


----------



## Texas T (May 21, 2004)

Here are some pics of my son leading the Wolfpack from B Co. 1-149th ARB at Ellington to Ft Hood for their final spool-up before they head across the pond to Afghanistan.


----------



## salth2o (Sep 21, 2004)

My dads new ranch with some snow









My wife and daughter made their first snowman.


----------



## MEGABITE (May 21, 2004)

Sugar Land eagle
Sugar Land pelicans ???
Me on Monday mornings


----------



## Kingofsabine18 (Oct 29, 2008)

We have to much fun lol










Couple of throwback photos from my glory days!


----------



## batmaninja (Jul 15, 2010)

A buddy from OZ sent me this pic off of his Go Pro

Sheetrocker with chariot spoked rims


----------



## GuyFromHuntsville (Aug 4, 2011)

Cast & blast in POC with the wife and kids during the long New Year's weekend.

Last weekend was college football weekend. We have one at Sam & one at A&M, so thank goodness both were in the same town (sort of). Friday night was the Cotton Bowl with the family. Saturday afternoon was Sam Houston at the FCS championship (ouch!)


----------



## Spirit (Nov 19, 2008)

*San Bernard River off our dock*










*My youngest with his new .22. That is my oldest and dil on the couch ... and Harley James - not yet visible - that is due June 4th. *










Goe Harley's sign










*Guy in front of me at convenience store*










*Lots of lemon juice is now in the freezer*


----------



## Lagniappe2008 (Jan 20, 2008)

wonder if my boss would approve of my working conditions at home?


----------



## JShupe (Oct 17, 2004)

*It's almost that time again!!!*

Nothing like Georgia in the spring.


----------



## cubera (Mar 9, 2005)

Lagniappe2008 said:


> wonder if my boss would approve of my working conditions at home?


Looks good from here.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk.


----------



## BigNate523 (May 19, 2010)

batmaninja said:


> A buddy from OZ sent me this pic off of his Go Pro
> 
> Sheetrocker with chariot spoked rims


so was the water that murky to start or is that the aftermath lol

pucker factory just went up a little


----------



## Jamie_Lee (Oct 28, 2010)

*Be Jealous!!*

Capt. Dave delivers!!! He was so kind, he brought me some of his delicious ceviche.. IT WAS FANTASTIC!!!!!


----------



## Captain Dave (Jul 19, 2006)

*Ready to Roll....*

Picked it up a notch with a Moqueca - Brazilian Fish Stew - I am now fully knowledgeable about Dende Oil ( Red Fruit Palm Oil ) Look it up and try to find lol

Cooler weather for som Chili Con Carne

San Daveed Herbsaint Shrimp with Orzo

Creoled Blackened YFT

A Healthy Eggplant Parmigiana

Pecan Crusted Trout with a Cilantro - Mango Mojo surrounded with a Avacodo - Corn Relish n Sun Dried Tomatoes

Grilled Chicken Cobb Salad w/ Balsamic - Mustard Vinaigrette. Smokey Buttermilk Dressing

Burp.. Darn that was a good week...


----------



## stargazer (May 24, 2004)

Its called selective color 



,



POC Troutman said:


> I bought Lightroom 4 and am trying to learn how to edit photos. Here is one of my better pictures so far.
> 
> Before and After
> 
> Can anyone tell me how to isolate the dog in the picture and keep him in color and the rest B&W? Thanks for any help.


----------



## saltwater4life (Aug 5, 2010)

Captain Dave said:


> Picked it up a notch with a Moqueca - Brazilian Fish Stew - I am now fully knowledgeable about Dende Oil ( Red Fruit Palm Oil ) Look it up and try to find lol
> 
> Cooler weather for som Chili Con Carne
> 
> ...


all of it looks absolutely AMAZING.........but that blackened creol YFT is making me drool like a dog! almost lunch time! unfortunately lunch will be nothing close to how good all this looks

S4L


----------



## INTOTHEBLUE (Jun 21, 2011)

batmaninja said:


> A buddy from OZ sent me this pic off of his Go Pro


I just saw that photo on Chive today under "Boy that escalated quickly" lol


----------



## Captain Dave (Jul 19, 2006)

Jamie_Lee said:


> Capt. Dave delivers!!! He was so kind, he brought me some of his delicious ceviche.. IT WAS FANTASTIC!!!!!


No Problem Jamie.. Your officially enrolled in the Captain Dave's Taste-Testers .. P.S. Funny I was the next post after yours...lol



saltwater4life said:


> all of it looks absolutely AMAZING.........but that blackened creole YFT is making me drool like a dog! almost lunch time! unfortunately lunch will be nothing close to how good all this looks
> 
> S4L


Thanks, that YFT was awesome and topped it with a lemon sauce made with the marinade put it over the top.


----------



## INTOTHEBLUE (Jun 21, 2011)

Before
After
Should have worn my waders
Someone had a bad day


----------



## bevo/fishing/hunting (May 10, 2005)

The boys taking baby Belle to the vet for boarding.. They're going to miss her!
Miles
Maggie


----------



## sotxks (Jul 10, 2011)

Yesterday we had lunch at Vann's BBQ in Three Rivers, I was in line to pay and this man was standing in front of me with these awesome boots on! I had to snap a few pics!!


----------



## MikeS2942 (Mar 5, 2010)

Captain Dave said:


> No Problem Jamie.. Your officially enrolled in the Captain Dave's Taste-Testers .. P.S. Funny I was the next post after yours...lol
> 
> Thanks, that YFT was awesome and topped it with a lemon sauce made with the marinade put it over the top.


Captain Dave, can we ALL get the recipe for the YFT ?


----------



## finkikin (Jul 8, 2011)

sotxks said:


> Yesterday we had lunch at Vann's BBQ in Three Rivers, I was in line to pay and this man was standing in front of me with these awesome boots on! I had to snap a few pics!!
> View attachment 566566
> View attachment 566567


What the hell are those?


----------



## sotxks (Jul 10, 2011)

I'm still tryin to figure that out fin!


----------



## saltwatersensations (Aug 30, 2004)

finkikin said:


> What the hell are those?


Ask Gilbert.


----------



## Kenner21 (Aug 25, 2005)

Mexican pointy boots


----------



## That Robbie Guy (Aug 11, 2009)

Kenner21 said:


> Mexican pointy boots


http://quefregados.wordpress.com/2011/05/15/chuntaros-and-pointy-boots/


----------



## Captain Dave (Jul 19, 2006)

MikeS2942 said:


> Captain Dave, can we ALL get the recipe for the YFT ?


I normally need the Magic word, but I will make an Because its Friday Pics acception..

Blackened Tuna with Lemon Garlic Sauce

4 tuna or SwordFeech Steaks 1-1.5 in
1/2 cup white wine
1 t Worcestershire
2 T Fresh lemon juice
2 cloves garlic, chopped fine or flattied n chopped
1/4 cup Creole seasoning or make a blackened mixture
1 T salt
1/2 stick butter, melted
6 T butter, softened

1. Cut off any dark parts of the tuna and discard.

2. Wisk the wine,worcestshire, lemon juice, and garlic in a wide bowl. Place the tuna steaks in this mixture for about thirty seconds on each side. Shake off excess marinade and set tuna aside.

3. Strain the excess marinade into a small saucepan and bring to a light boil. Reduce by half and keep warm.

4. Heat up a cast Iron pan as hot as you can get it. ( Preferablly Outside )

5. Combine the seasoning with the salt in a bowl. Pinch seasoning generously over both sides of the steak. Spoon melted butter over both sides.

6. Place the fish into the hot skillet. Turn it and cook the other side the same way. 1-3 mins depending on thickness. Leave is raw in center. Let it rest on a warm plate

7. To make the lemon butter sauce, reduce the marinade by half, then remove from the heat. Whisk in the softened butter a tablespoon at a time to make a creamy-looking sauce.

8. Place Steak on warmed plate and top with sauce and other grilled Veggies.


----------



## MEGABITE (May 21, 2004)

Kenner21 said:


> Mexican pointy boots


How does he even drive with those on? D-U-M-B. haha!


----------



## MEGABITE (May 21, 2004)

:rotfl:


----------



## BIG JIMMIE (May 21, 2004)

sotxks said:


> Yesterday we had lunch at Vann's BBQ in Three Rivers, I was in line to pay and this man was standing in front of me with these awesome boots on! I had to snap a few pics!!
> View attachment 566566
> View attachment 566567


they are made to kick cockroaches that is in corner


----------



## Trouthunter (Dec 18, 1998)

> No Problem Jamie.. Your officially enrolled in the Captain Dave's Taste-Testers .. P.S. Funny I was the next post after yours...lol


Stalker. 

TH


----------



## LaddH (Sep 29, 2011)

A few from the job. Caribbean Coast of Colombia. Port expansion.

Getting on the tug to get to the jackup barge.
Some of the jackup crew
Willy and the electrical crew( my guys)
Fine iguana
Iguana in hand
Setting a generator
The jackup deck


----------



## Nwilkins (Jan 18, 2009)

A few from a bow hunt I went on this week near Bracketville

I killed a doe and missed a long beard


----------



## reeltimer (Feb 5, 2010)

this morning










this afternoon

Sent from my SGH-T989 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## 6.5 shooter dude (Jan 8, 2008)

reeltimer said:


> this morning
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Man!!!!!!!!


----------



## Drundel (Feb 6, 2006)

donkeyman said:


> Killed me a few hogs last week so me and a good friend got together and made susuage he has one nice smoke house ,this is how a few of us still do it in Cypress...


Looks pretty good. Is that hi-temp cheese? If so, where'd you get it?


----------



## Bigj (Jul 22, 2007)

Bad Day for someone else makes along day for me setting in the Pumper


----------



## nelson6500 (Jun 8, 2007)

I ask my son Brandon "so what design do you want on your swordfish bill ? "
He says I want a that pirate in the commercials with a swordfish under his foot. So I tell the bill painter and this is the sketch that he came up with.










new lights on a friends dock


----------



## Lyssy (Sep 8, 2010)

A sign at the Conoco on FM 517 and 45 during the bike rally. 








My wife's cousins eye after catching a baseball to the eye. His costa sunglasses shattered and the glass cut his eye pretty good








Put stitches in his eye ball








Gun control laws??








My silly girl


----------



## N5fwb (Aug 1, 2012)

Texas T said:


> Here are some pics of my son leading the Wolfpack from B Co. 1-149th ARB at Ellington to Ft Hood for their final spool-up before they head across the pond to Afghanistan.


Thank your son for his service for me. My oldest son is a Blackhawk pilot based at Ft. Hood. Spent 1 tour in Afghanistan doing Medchase in his chopper. Glad to have him home again! My youngest is a Chief in the NAVY. Both have over 10 years of service. Proud of ALL of our servicemen/women serving our country.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## saltwater4life (Aug 5, 2010)

Lyssy said:


> A sign at the Conoco on FM 517 and 45 during the bike rally.
> View attachment 566986
> 
> 
> ...


Wow, just gave me the chills. And you say cut his eye pretty good?...........that's an understatement. Will his vision return back to 100% normal?


----------



## Lyssy (Sep 8, 2010)

um well the stitches are still in it and that happened back in June last year. He can see out of it but i think he said its a little blurry. For the longest he was barely able to keep it open cause it was sensitive to light. I can't remember when he said that they were gonna take them out but I think he said that he will have to have a corneal transplant for sure. dunno but he was very lucky.


----------



## saltwater4life (Aug 5, 2010)

Heck, lucky to even have an eyeball still in there. Lucky guy right there. Luck to him for a perfect recovery


----------



## Lyssy (Sep 8, 2010)

10-fo on that!!


----------



## BigGelvis (Nov 8, 2010)

Lyssy said:


> um well the stitches are still in it and that happened back in June last year. He can see out of it but i think he said its a little blurry. For the longest he was barely able to keep it open cause it was sensitive to light. I can't remember when he said that they were gonna take them out but I think he said that he will have to have a corneal transplant for sure. dunno but he was very lucky.


OMG!! Remind me to stay away from costas!
I didn't know there was still a such thing as glasses that "shatter"!


----------



## Lyssy (Sep 8, 2010)

BigGelvis said:


> OMG!! Remind me to stay away from costas!
> I didn't know there was still a such thing as glasses that "shatter"!


Well they're not supposed to. The eye doctor told him he may want to get a lawyer. Something about they are supposed to have some kind of film on them for that reason.


----------

